# The $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway Winner



## Sonnie

*CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR WINNER!*

:fireworks2:arty:arty:arty:arty::fireworks2:
arty:arty: *JQueen* arty:arty:
:fireworks1:arty:arty:arty:arty::fireworks1:
:yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2: :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump: :yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay:
​
We want to thank all of our sponsors who participated...

*Marantz*

*Emotiva*

*The Audio Insider*

*Power Sound Audio*

*miniDSP*

*Value Electronics*

*SpectraCAL*

*OPPO Digital*

*GIK Acoustics*

*The Home Theater Book*


----------



## MikeBiker

Congratulations JQueen. It's almost a relief in my not winning. It would have taken a lot of rearranging to fix all that equipment into my house without tearing walls out.


----------



## typ44q

Might want to double check that, I think you spelled my name wrong 

Congrats JQueen! Can't wait to see everything setup, what an amazing giveaway!!


----------



## sub_crazy

Congrats JQueen!

What an awesome giveaway Sonnie and everyone at the Home Theater Shack.


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats JQeen, Enjoy the new toy's.....:clap:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Seriously... a generous giveaway, Sonnie. :unbelievable:

WOW!!!!!!

Congrats, JQueen!!!! You are going to have some fun with this gear!!!!!!!!:T


----------



## tonyvdb

Congrats JQueen! What a great day this is for you :T


----------



## JBrax

I'll throw a congrats in this thread also. You're going to have a blast setting up all of that gear. After thinking about it I'm not sure Sonnie would approve of tipping until he personally announced it here. I was just so excited for you!


----------



## JQueen

This truly is a blessing I could not afford really any of this maybe the remote  but I really want to thank Sonnie first you have done a great job here I'm on all day constantly checking it out and reading everybody post trying to gain as much knowledge as possible.
I also want to thank the following people.
Marantz
Emotiva
The Audio Insider
Power Sound Audio
MiniDsp
Value Electronics
SpectraCal
Oppo Digital
GIK Acoustics
Home Theater Book
Ultimate Home Entertainment 
And of course all of you for the Congrats 
I feel like I'm running for mayor haha.


----------



## ALMFamily

Congratulations mate! :T

I highly recommend getting your friends together - you have a lot of lifting in your future! :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402

Congratulations!!! :T:T You are going to have some fun now. I envy you and your new setup. I can't wait to see your new setup in your home.


----------



## sameoldme

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

Congrats J!!! Enjoy the new system!!!
God Bless :sn:


----------



## Mike P.

Congratulations!!! Enjoy the system!!!


----------



## tripplej

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing all the changes!


----------



## kadijk

Congratulations!!! Enjoy that new gear. Looking forward to hearing about how it all sounds in your place.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congratulations JQueen. You have the makings of a phenomenal setup there... enjoy it in good health! And please do make sure to keep the rest of us who drooled over the package updated with some pics when you get everything in.


----------



## Infrasonic

Congrats JQueen!!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*:dancebanana:AWESOME! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dancebanana:*​


----------



## dougc

Wow! Major score!


----------



## JQueen

Thank you all again I feel like its a dream..my wife is happy she doesn't have to hear me complain about our system and have to hear me talk about wanting to buy this or that.


----------



## gls

Congrats! JQueen. What a wonderful gift this must be. Hope you have lots of enjoyable time with it.


----------



## tesseract

Congratulations JQueen! :hsd:


----------



## mechman

:fireworks2::fireworks1:*Congratulations JQueen!!!*:fireworks1::fireworks2:​


----------



## bxbigpipi

Congratulations jqueen!


----------



## chashint

Congrats man, enjoy your new gear. :clap:


----------



## IrishStout

Jealous me.. no! Congrats.. that's awesome news!!


----------



## moparz10

congrats jqueen! Go have some fun,especially cutting open the boxes


----------



## jgourlie

Congrats....I bet you are going to be dreaming home theater and what changes are going to take place in your house for the next few months....enjoy it!!


----------



## sameoldme

JQueen said:


> Thank you all again I feel like its a dream..my wife is happy she doesn't have to hear me complain about our system and have to hear me talk about wanting to buy this or that.


 Been there!! Congrats again Brother, ENJOY! so when do you get the goodies?


----------



## ManCave

Congrats! Enjoy the system!


----------



## Tonto

Congradulations JQueen, I'm really happy for you, what an awesome blessing. I know you love this hobby as much as all of us & getting this kind of great gear is just a dream come true!!! Can't wait to see some pics of the set up.


----------



## cavchameleon

Awesome!!! Congrats and enjoy your new system!!!


----------



## Gregr

Congratulations JQueen!!! Man, What a dream prize. I hope you enjoy every note of music from your new system, like it is your first.....

I'm looking forward to hearing about the set up and result. Congrat's, WOW amazing....


----------



## JQueen

Thank you all again started receiving some items today its crazy


----------



## tonyvdb

Pictures, lots of pictures :dumbcrazy:


----------



## lcaillo

Congratulations, JQueen...can't wait to hear how it all works for you!


----------



## Todd Anderson

What did you receive?? Need to live vicariously through you on this one...


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> Pictures, lots of pictures :dumbcrazy:


I'm working on it..I keep exceeding the limit need to adjust size.


----------



## JQueen

27dnast said:


> What did you receive?? Need to live vicariously through you on this one...


The popcorn machine + starter kit, Marantz, remote and blu rays. 

Wife already had me make some popcorn


----------



## Todd Anderson

I'm really psyched for you... How AWESOME is this??? Seriously. It's like dreamland smacked you in the reality face! 

So cool...


----------



## JQueen

27dnast said:


> I'm really psyched for you... How AWESOME is this??? Seriously. It's like dreamland smacked you in the reality face!
> 
> So cool...


I appreciate that right now my wife is telling me I'm n the shocked phase not showing a ton of emotion kinda of sitting back and taking it all in...I would never of imagined any of this.


----------



## JQueen

All photos are being done on phone so quality wont be great


----------



## JQueen




----------



## JQueen




----------



## tonyvdb

Im having a jealous moment  Looks good so far. do you have room for it all?


----------



## sub_crazy

That popcorn maker is making me hungry :yes:

Keep up the photo's, it's really cool to see.


----------



## JBrax

Loving the popcorn maker. I can only imagine your excitement each time something new shows up. We are all living vicariously through each new pic.


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> Im having a jealous moment  Looks good so far. do you have room for it all?


I will try and make room if I don't we are moving in 7 months to a house so I will finally have my dedicated room


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> Loving the popcorn maker. I can only imagine your excitement each time something new shows up. We are all living vicariously through each new pic.


Its crazy I'm still in shock I think outside of here obviously I've told like 4 people


----------



## JQueen

The before and after photos will look like that TV show Extreme Makeover


----------



## Sonnie

Same popcorn machine I have... it does make great popcorn indeed. Enjoy!


----------



## moparz10

You'd better get poppin :rubeyes:


----------



## yoda13

JQueen said:


> I will try and make room if I don't we are moving in 7 months to a house so I will finally have my dedicated room


If you can wait 7 months, you are the most patient disciplin human being on the planet:gulp:

I posted it in the other thread but in case you haven't seen it, *congrats*!!!:T. These are some serious gears. If you'd live around here, I'd invite myself at your place for movies:whistling:

cheers


----------



## Jon Lane

Hey happy contest winner, we're the Arx speaker guys and would like to coordinate a delivery to you. If you would drop me a PM I'll get it all settled for you. We should also have a quick convo about the product, setup, and use.

Congrats!


----------



## ALMFamily

Jon Lane said:


> Hey happy contest winner, we're the Arx speaker guys and would like to coordinate a delivery to you. If you would drop me a PM I'll get it all settled for you. We should also have a quick convo about the product, setup, and use.
> 
> Congrats!


Wow, I am not the winner but just reading this makes me excited! Thanks again Jon for such a fantastic donation!


----------



## Savjac

Congratulations Dude, I hope you have a wonderful long lasting time with these incredible gifts.


----------



## JQueen

Just got the OPPO BDP- 95 in


----------



## Todd Anderson

That's a $900 BD player... you're gonna love that piece of equipment!!!!!!!!!! :T


----------



## Todd Anderson

ALMFamily said:


> Wow, I am not the winner but just reading this makes me excited! Thanks again Jon for such a fantastic donation!


I agree with this sentiment, Joe.

Hey ARX... what a great thing to take part in. Mean that sincerely!


----------



## JQueen

27dnast said:


> That's a $900 BD player... you're gonna love that piece of equipment!!!!!!!!!! :T


Yea it's going to be tough boxing up my 24 dollar one lol I can't say it enough this truly is a blessing I could never afford this stuff


----------



## JQueen

Testing out new blu ray on projector


----------



## tonyvdb

And what a sweet BluRay player it is  Your in ownership of one of the best players out there.


----------



## JQueen

And I'm doing it no justice with a entry level projector


----------



## tonyvdb

The image looks good to me. :T


----------



## JQueen

I need to get a screen that's projecting off the wall


----------



## Gregr

That image looks excellent from where I 'm sitting. 

But if you need a screen you can find lots of paint formulas by going to the "Forums" list page and look under Video heading. You'll find every paint company and retailer like Home Depot and Lowe's have formula' also. 

Man you must be having a great time. Please, keep us informed. I'm really happy for you. Man, with a new baby it would have been awhile before you had a chance to spend money on yourself. Babies are very needy. 

Sure looks pretty in your stack, shelving.


----------



## sub_crazy

JQueen said:


> Just got the OPPO BDP- 95 in
> 
> View attachment 39237


That is one nice looking stack :TT

I am really enjoying watching the goodies come in, good stuff!


----------



## JQueen

TV came in today also the Calman still trying to figure this thing out but its fun learning. I read a post couple days ago about letting the Plasma run 150 hours straight so if I read it correctly it will begin tonight


----------



## Sonnie

Have fun with that SpectraCAL setup... it is a doozie!

How to properly break-in your new Plasma display...


----------



## JQueen

Sonnie said:


> Have fun with that SpectraCAL setup... it is a doozie!
> 
> How to properly break-in your new Plasma display...


Thank you sir


----------



## JQueen

Sonnie for your mx-880 did you program it yourself or have it professionally installed?


----------



## Sonnie

I programmed it myself with the CCP program.


----------



## JQueen

My 3yr old and wife are watching finding nemo in 3D and my daughter keeps swiping her hand in front of her face and shouting daddy Nemo is coming to me laughing.this is when I just get to sit back and see how happy she is which makes me happy


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> My 3yr old and wife are watching finding nemo in 3D and my daughter keeps swiping her hand in front of her face and shouting daddy Nemo is coming to me laughing.this is when I just get to sit back and see how happy she is which makes me happy


That's awesome! I can feel your enjoyment and those kiddos of yours are probably loving life right now.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> That's awesome! I can feel your enjoyment and those kiddos of yours are probably loving life right now.


the family is enjoying this very much... I am loving life very much and even before this, just having my family all under the same roof not having to go to the hospital 2-3 times a day and my daughter gets to bond with her brother its amazing.:T


----------



## JQueen

The Arx came in ...pictures to come


----------



## JQueen

the MiniDsp OpenDRC came in today! :T


----------



## Gregr

JQ,

Sounds like things are still arriving piece by piece but still with hardly enough time to set up what you have. But until you get all the major pieces pretty much all you can do is just learn about each piece, anyway. Right, and then with the Holidays you might not have time for that even. 

Sounds like movie entertainment is working some miracles with family bonding time in your home especially with the holiday time off. Wow, it could be a while before you top this one in the minds of children, but I'll bet your all having fun. 

Well I haven't seen any more discussion about projection screen so I got the HTS link for you. This link is about 51 threads on Manufactured and DIY projection screens. The DIY are very professionally researched..., well you'll see
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/projection-screens/#axzz2GDdsTHxJ

Wishing you and your family a "Grand New Year!!!"


----------



## JQueen

Gregr said:


> JQ,
> 
> Sounds like things are still arriving piece by piece but still with hardly enough time to set up what you have. But until you get all the major pieces pretty much all you can do is just learn about each piece, anyway. Right, and then with the Holidays you might not have time for that even.
> 
> Sounds like movie entertainment is working some miracles with family bonding time in your home especially with the holiday time off. Wow, it could be a while before you top this one in the minds of children, but I'll bet your all having fun.
> 
> Well I haven't seen any more discussion about projection screen so I got the HTS link for you. This link is about 51 threads on Manufactured and DIY projection screens. The DIY are very professionally researched..., well you'll see
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/projection-screens/#axzz2GDdsTHxJ
> 
> Wishing you and your family a "Grand New Year!!!"


Thanks Greg I will definitely check out the link we are still in the process of getting a screen. Wishing you a happy new year as well


----------



## JQueen

Arx


----------



## tonyvdb

Those are beautiful looking speakers, Im so jealous LOL


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> Those are beautiful looking speakers, Im so jealous LOl
> 
> they are AWESOME! :bigsmile: but taking them up 3 flights of stairs no bueno


----------



## Gregr

Wowzeer - NNniiiiiicce speakers!!! 

You know it seems wherever I go now I am seeing the Marantz 7005 or the like. I get the feeling you are going to be a very happy camper with this one in your rack. 

I like the angle shot for your personal HTS photo. That's a professional looking shot..., very nice.


----------



## JBrax

Very nice looking speakers JQueen. I also love the speaker pic you're using for your avatar. Very imposing looking from that angle. Have you listened to them yet and if so how did they sound?


----------



## spartanstew

Very impressive speakers. I'll echo JBrax and ask how they sound so far?


----------



## JQueen

They sound great still working on getting the best out..I don't know if anybody else his having issues but everytime I try and download the software for the minidsp I keep getting an error...ill ask that question in the proper thread


----------



## ALMFamily

Those are beautiful speakers - thanks for the pic!


----------



## JQueen

Just waiting on the subs and book the acoustical panels will be here tomorrow


----------



## bear64

awsome


----------



## Gregr

Hey JQueen

Well its been awhile and the electronics, cables and speakers should be adjusting nicely (breaking-in). Hopefully you have all of the equipment and most of the bugs worked out. How did the MiniDSP turn out, did they offer a firmware update for the error problem?

In any case I hope all is going well for you and yours in this new year. Hopefully your new Home Theater is very entertaining


----------



## JQueen

It's dark but kinda see everything


----------



## JQueen

Gregr said:


> Hey JQueen
> 
> Well its been awhile and the electronics, cables and speakers should be adjusting nicely (breaking-in). Hopefully you have all of the equipment and most of the bugs worked out. How did the MiniDSP turn out, did they offer a firmware update for the error problem?
> 
> In any case I hope all is going well for you and yours in this new year. Hopefully your new Home Theater is very entertaining


Hey Greg everything is great still playing around with it to get the best sound the subs just arrived .. New year was great I hope yours was as well.. The family and I are enjoying it very much


----------



## JQueen

Xs15


----------



## Wardsweb

Man, Christmas well into February. That's just gotta be awesome.


----------



## Sonnie

Nice setup... and I know you are enjoying it. :T


----------



## JBrax

Your setup looks great JQueen. I bet it's quite an improvement over the old gear. Giving really is better than getting to be honest.


----------



## JQueen

Thank you all and compared to my old system it's just not in the same ball park


----------



## JQueen

Here's the before... Sad times ... But I will say my onkyo 805 is great which I love


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat

JQueen, congratulations again. How are the Arx speakers working for you? I'm interested to hear your impressions. How do they integrate with the PSA subs? Thank you.


----------

